# Zandra Rhodes MAC Collection



## mjalomo (Jun 20, 2006)

I was browsing to find out more about the new MAC Zandra collection & I stumbled across a news program featuring an interview with the designer.  She mentioned she has finished a collection for MAC that is being released in October with "a big show in London" to promote it.  The show was "Full Focus" on video.google.com (March 20, 2006).  This should mean lots of bright colors!!!!  Rejoice!!


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 20, 2006)

she does indeed love bright bold colours!

linking to wire image & film magic pics of her (plmk if it's not okay)
Zandra Rhodes
Zandra Rhodes at a MAC Cocktail party


----------



## ette (Jun 20, 2006)

Wait is she the next icon? Or is this a mini collection like those Asia exclusives for some pop stars?


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 21, 2006)

ummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 who is that??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she of red hair and way crazy outfit??


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who is that??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she of red hair and way crazy outfit??_

 
*lol* I was thinking the exact same thing!  Though it would be interesting to see what collection they come up with.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, she's a funky lady! I'd like to know who she is too. I bet this collection will have really fun, bright colors!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2006)

so is this going to be an overseas exclusive? it sounds intriguing..


----------



## princessOfpOi (Jun 21, 2006)

Zandra Rhodes is a designer from and fairly big here in England, she's viewed as a bit of an eccentric among conservative types..

She is perpetually pink of hair and lots of fun so this collection should be exciting!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 21, 2006)

^ cool! i'm looking forward to this collection now!!!


----------



## lianna (Jun 21, 2006)

Ooh that's sounds great. I think she'll be the next Icon then cos most of the time MAC doesn't ask celebrities for input on whole collections unless they're the icon.


----------



## caroni99 (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe it will be like the Isabella Blow lipstick except instead of a lippie alone it will be a collection.

Isabella Blow was a designer right?


----------



## martygreene (Jun 21, 2006)

This may well be like the Isabella Blow, Y and Kei, Luella, Elie Saab, etc. collections. Probably a palette or a couple items, but not a whole collection.


----------



## merleskaya (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_This may well be like the Isabella Blow, Y and Kei, Luella, Elie Saab, etc. collections. Probably a palette or a couple items, but not a whole collection._

 
That's what I was thinking, too.  Zandra's been around since the late 60s and has had a hand in some eccentric fashion trends from the 70s onward.  Princess Diana wore a few of her gowns during the exploding-bow 80s period.

Check out zandrarhodes.com for more info...IMO she's a natural for MAC!

merleskaya


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 21, 2006)

hmm, she sort of reminds me of patricia field...


----------



## msthrope (Jun 21, 2006)

she is the reason books like "blue eye shadow should be illegal" were written.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_This may well be like the Isabella Blow, Y and Kei, Luella, Elie Saab, etc. collections. Probably a palette or a couple items, but not a whole collection._

 
elie saab had a MAC collection? wow, when was this? where was i? was it a foreign release? that's cool!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 21, 2006)

did you say bright colors.....?::::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  DROPS DEAD:::::


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 22, 2006)

her style reminds me so much of Agatha  Ruiz de la Prada!!! cool!! i guess we might expect a great funky collection.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_hmm, she sort of reminds me of patricia field..._

 
I was thinking the same thing - her and Betsy Johnson.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 22, 2006)

urgh she has a FUR collection :crap:


----------



## JesusShaves (Jun 22, 2006)

she owns the Fashion & Testile museam in london... i LOOOVE that building... its SOOO HER 

http://ftmlondon.org//content/view/17/92/

I've always loved her eccentric style!!! Shes been around for yonkers!

whats this show in london.. I WANNA GOOO LOL!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_urgh she has a FUR collection :crap:_

 

oh nooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :crap:


----------



## Thumper (Jun 22, 2006)

She's not the next icon. The next icon is an older movie star who was big in the 60's and 70's (from the US). Plastic surgerized, unfortunately.


----------

